# HOW NOT TO LOSE MY DAMN MIND?



## Feliks Karp (5/10/16)

Almost three months of absolute shit dump after shit dump, this morning some clowns steal my water meter, and now the courier guy has apparently let someone steal my ******* DIY delivery, as it's locked in as being delivered and well I don't have it, I'm out ******* juice now and I am in negative values for patience.


----------



## Anneries (5/10/16)

Good luck! Hope your luck turns quickly and you can blow big tasty clouds soon!

Hope someone im your area can help with a small PIF to keep you going!

Best of luck!


----------



## shaunnadan (5/10/16)

What area are you in buddy ?


----------



## Feliks Karp (5/10/16)

shaunnadan said:


> What area are you in buddy ?



After the last three months I'm certain I live close to a gate to hell that or some one has cursed me. But I really couldnt accept a pif, Im going to sweat it out tonight and organize tommorow. Thanks though! Juts needed a rant!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## AniDey (5/10/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Almost three months of absolute shit dump after shit dump, this morning some clowns steal my water meter, and now the courier guy has apparently let someone steal my ******* DIY delivery, as it's locked in as being delivered and well I don't have it, I'm out ******* juice now and I am in negative values for patience.



I feel like You do.
Just paid R4000 to have my car's brakes done, and a water pipe decided to burst at the back of the engine. So the engine has to come out.
Aaaaaand......... I have to be at OR Tambo on Sunday !
*sigh*.   
I might as well go drinking


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/10/16)

AniDey said:


> I feel like You do.
> Just paid R4000 to have my car's brakes done, and a water pipe decided to burst at the back of the engine. So the engine has to come out.
> Aaaaaand......... I have to be at OR Tambo on Sunday !
> *sigh*.
> I might as well go drinking




Ouch! 

Yeah I'm sitting with a R15 000 water bill, will have to try argue it down, water pipe has burst three times, the one time was really bad. It's either been water off or lights off, eskom has repeatedly switch me off for non-payment even though we have paid, takes them 10 min to switch off and about 6 hours to put back on. My neighbors just watched the okes steal my water meter (cause they had overalls on  ). And the courier lets someone called "Lihke" sign for my package, which is like the furthest thing from my name. And well every two months some one cuts my phone lines and I end up waiting 3 weeks for telkom to do their thing. Seems like once or twice a week some guys are outside my house in the bushes, ADT are too scared to actually go in the bushes, and the cops either come several hours later or not at all, so I have to spend my night trying to defend my home. Time to move, I'm over jhb like a bad rash between my bum cheeks.


----------



## shaunnadan (6/10/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> After the last three months I'm certain I live close to a gate to hell that or some one has cursed me. But I really couldnt accept a pif, Im going to sweat it out tonight and organize tommorow. Thanks though! Juts needed a rant!




You sure ? 

How about a swap. Repay with some diy in the future

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (6/10/16)

shaunnadan said:


> You sure ?
> 
> How about a swap. Repay with some diy in the future


Take the man up on the offer @Feliks Karp , if not for the actual stuff, then for the positive affirmation of good people still being around!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (6/10/16)

Or if you really want to be difficult I can get you some concentrates and make you DIY it yourself...

Do it by the window near the bushes so the crooks think your running a lab and think twice about breaking in !

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/10/16)

@Stosta there are too many good people on here, hence why I stick around.

@shaunnadan please don't take me the wrong way, I really, really, really appreciate the offer, even though I'm bordering the insanity line and about to get kicked in the nuts financially, I got enough sofa treasure to get a bottle today to last me until the courier guy sorts out this mess, I just feel like I'd rather a PIFF go to some one who is really and absolutely in dire straits. 

Really guys I absolutely appreciate the good work the members both regular and staff do to help people out here!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## shaunnadan (6/10/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> @Stosta there are too many good people on here, hence why I stick around.
> 
> @shaunnadan please don't take me the wrong way, I really, really, really appreciate the offer, even though I'm bordering the insanity line and about to get kicked in the nuts financially, I got enough sofa treasure to get a bottle today to last me until the courier guy sorts out this mess, I just feel like I'd rather a PIFF go to some one who is really and absolutely in dire straits.
> 
> Really guys I absolutely appreciate the good work the members both regular and staff do to help people out here!



can't kick a man who's willing to stand on his own 2 feet . Salute!

but.... once your DIY does arrive... don't forget us.... i'm on my last 15ml of "Pure Pleeb"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/10/16)

In future I'm not going to buy from anyone who uses the courier guy, really such a dog and pony show. Absolutely no explanation as to why they changed the address on my package, nor why they allowed some one to steal it, and I'm now still sitting here without my delivery.


----------



## AniDey (6/10/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Yeah I'm sitting with a R15 000 water bill, will have to try argue it down, water pipe has burst three times, the one time was really bad. It's either been water off or lights off, eskom has repeatedly switch me off for non-payment even though we have paid, takes them 10 min to switch off and about 6 hours to put back on. My neighbors just watched the okes steal my water meter (cause they had overalls on  ). And the courier lets someone called "Lihke" sign for my package, which is like the furthest thing from my name. And well every two months some one cuts my phone lines and I end up waiting 3 weeks for telkom to do their thing. Seems like once or twice a week some guys are outside my house in the bushes, ADT are too scared to actually go in the bushes, and the cops either come several hours later or not at all, so I have to spend my night trying to defend my home. Time to move, I'm over jhb like a bad rash between my bum cheeks.



Oh my!! Sterkte.


----------

